# 1200 acres Harris county



## GaSongdog (Apr 1, 2008)

will be looking for 4-5 members for a total of 13-14.....
1000.00 full hunting rights.

This will be 2nd year with lease and plan on building a trophy club.....

WE ARE NOT LOOKING FOR "BROWN ITS DOWN" MEMBERS. NO TROUBLE MAKERS, DRUG ADDICTS, MOOCHERS, CRY BABIES, ECT.

There are rules, but they are not unreasonable, and if your not described by any of the descriptions above you will fit right in. 

I would perfer contact over the phone to answer Qs and concerns.....thanx, Brent...706-358-3555


----------



## GaSongdog (Apr 2, 2008)

thanx for all the calls.....anybody interested we will be at property this weekend and will be glad to show the lease. 

FYI.....we will not take any members after May 15th, regardless of empty spots.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 3, 2008)

How much per year ?


----------



## brunofishing (Apr 4, 2008)

1000$$$


----------



## Chas (Apr 4, 2008)

*rules*

Could you post the rules on here I may be interested, any place to camp, Where in Harris County


----------



## polecat bowcat (Apr 5, 2008)

pm me...im interested


----------



## GaSongdog (Apr 6, 2008)

I lack 2....I have not had but 1 of the three that has looked at the property not get on....lease is filing up qiuck.....


----------



## GaSongdog (Apr 9, 2008)

still looking for a couple members.....we have our own tractors, seed drill, fertalizer spreaders ect.....looking to make a dove field this year...great piece of property, 18 mins from Columbus.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 9, 2008)

Where is it exactly?


----------



## GaSongdog (Apr 9, 2008)

bout 18 miles NE of Columbus.....4 miles from Waverly Hall, off HWY 315....


----------



## GaSongdog (Apr 11, 2008)

we are at the lease this weekend...will be showing the property to someone at around 6:00 Sat afternoon if anyone else is interested in coming out........


----------



## GaSongdog (Apr 14, 2008)

^
^^
^^^
||
||
||


----------



## GaSongdog (May 4, 2008)

guys, one more spot to fill........


----------



## GaSongdog (May 9, 2008)

1 spot left.........


----------



## GaSongdog (May 16, 2008)

1 spot.........1 spot........


----------



## bow777 (May 16, 2008)

Wow, If it wasn't for those stiff rules, I would of been all over this lease. I prolly could of contained myself to most of the rules but I do have 1 HARDFAST rule "IF IT'S BROWN IT'S GOING DOWN"
Will keep looking. Thanks


----------



## GaSongdog (May 16, 2008)

have no problem with you shooting BROWN squirrels, BROWN rabbits, BROWN coyotes, BROWN birds, etc.....just not BROWN deer  .....hope ya find something


----------



## GaSongdog (May 26, 2008)

up up


----------



## mzimmermann (Nov 13, 2008)

*Interested*

I am interested in seeing the property and learning more if you have any openings for the 90-10 season, please call me at 7065754685


----------

